# Getting a horse used to Norco/Street trails



## LoveMyTBPacha (Oct 7, 2012)

A lot of you are probably familiar with Norco trails, but for those of you who aren't, they're on residential streets. At any moment a motorcycle could go by or someone could be rolling their trash barrels out to the street, etc. I recently got my new horse, and she was not used to these types of trails. She is incredibly smart and a quick learner (she does some of the pirelli stuff, and some desensitizing, and has amazing manners) but she does NOT like the stuff she isnt used to, and does one of 2 things. She either freezes and gets really "big" (and I dont know if she plans on bolting) or she spooks quickly sideways. I'm hand walking her on the street for now trying to get her used to it, I try to be confident, although sometimes I'm not the best at doing that since shes big and sometimes invades my personal space (we're working on exercises to correct that....she's a good learner about it if she isn't scared of something). I want to be able to trail ride her. She's an amazing arena horse, lots of hunter and dressage training, she just doesn't like those streets. SHould I keep hand walking her? I'm a little wary of even riding her while other people ride with me because I don't completely trust her, and on a street it might not be worth testing (if she spooks in front of a car....not good). Am I being a wuss? Any suggestions to help me be more confident and help her? Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes keep hand ealking but another thing could be going out and finding a junk bike that still runs for cheap or borrowing a friends and every chance you get randomly start it up and ride or just rev it up. Introduce her to vehicles maybe have a friend drive very slowly by you or when out hand walking ask her to stop and look at the approaching vehicle. Also any chance you get introduce her to new scary things anything even if you see it as no big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyTBPacha (Oct 7, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yes keep hand ealking but another thing could be going out and finding a junk bike that still runs for cheap or borrowing a friends and every chance you get randomly start it up and ride or just rev it up. Introduce her to vehicles maybe have a friend drive very slowly by you or when out hand walking ask her to stop and look at the approaching vehicle. Also any chance you get introduce her to new scary things anything even if you see it as no big deal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't think about bringing the "scary" to her, rather than us finding it as a surprise on the trail. Our boarding facility has a huge property, we could definitely try doing this! Thanks


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I think its also very helpful if you can tag along with another rider whose horse is calm and use to those types of trail


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you riding on the side of the road w/the rails? I would stay off 6th for awhile & get her going on the less-used side streets first. Is there another calm horse where you keep her that can go out w/you? Do you go down to the river trails?


----------



## LoveMyTBPacha (Oct 7, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Are you riding on the side of the road w/the rails? I would stay off 6th for awhile & get her going on the less-used side streets first. Is there another calm horse where you keep her that can go out w/you? Do you go down to the river trails?


Hey 

I will definitely not be going on 6th for a while; but yes I'm looking to ride with my friend (who has a GREAT trail horse) on the street trails. I would love to go down to the river trails, but it's probably a 30 minute ride on street trails to get there, and I'm not quite there yet. I'd love to soon! I hope to get her used to the area/trails quickly


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey! I ride in norco too  i prefer to ride in the new home areas because it's quieter and there isn't too much traffic. I just got my horse in june but haven't gone for too many trail rides because it was so hot but i'm hoping to be able to go out more now that it's cooling down. My horse is pretty good with traffic, i haven't really had any major spooks on her (hopefully it stays that way lol!)


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Definitely don't stop trying. Remember that everything takes time and, in order for her to be able to stay calm during unfamiliar situations, she has to trust that you will keep her our of harm's way. In order to do that, you need to display the confidence of a leader, despite how worked up and/or big she may get. Just trust in your abilities, and though it may be a long process, I think once you get her used to the area, she'll be a splendid horse to take out. C:


----------

